# Outback 21rs



## Rods (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey everyone, my wife and I have a two year old son and one on the way....is it the right time to buy a trailer? I am concerned as to how much we will use the trailer with our kids this young.....comments? I grew up tent camping all around Northern California and loved it, but I want to make sure we will use the trailer enough with our kids at this age to justify the payment. Thanks for your feedback, -Rod


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You will use it as much as you decide to. One of our members actually made a crib mod in the quad bunk area.

You might consider shorter trips if the kids do not travel well at first but you have to take care of them home and at a campground just the same. At a campground, they will love the playground, the pool, the walk to the store for ice cream. You and the DW will enjoy the quiet around the campfire.

John

Man , I need to go camping again soon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Gotta agree with John. My 2 year old granddaughter loves to play outside and camping gives her that option big time! The other gks (8 and 5) love to ride their bikes and explore the woods around the TT.

Get the trailer. You'll use it.









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Of course you should get it. Then you can tell your child (the one in the oven) that they were camping before they were even born.

Kids will love it. Mom and Dad will love it. Go buy it!!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## Rods (Jan 12, 2006)

Scrib said:


> Is this a trick question?


I'm confused as to what your asking? -Rod


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Rods!









It's always the right time to buy an Outback









We took our son camping for the first time in a pop-up at the age of 8 months, no heat, no nothing! The Outback is like a little hotel on wheels with as many ammenities as you can manage to pack









Like others said, kids just love camping no matter how young they are there is always something to do (like eating bugs, dirt, whatever!)

You can add a screen room and bring the pack and play for the baby, or check out the mod for the baby crib...a pretty cool idea









You won't regret it, I promise!
Dawn

p.s. Are you in California??


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes - get the Outback. It can be hard to justify the cost in actual dollars and cents per days spent camping. It's the memories you'll share with your children that will last a lifetime.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Rod!

Of course that is a question only you can answer, but if it were me, the answer would be a resounding YES!

We were tent camping when our first was born. After about a year and a half of that, we purchased a pop-up. Then our second was born, and by the time she was about 2 it was clear the pop-up was getting too small. We did take a year off from camping then to focus on another project, but came back in a big way with tthe Outback.

The bottom line is, the kids love camping, and always have. I believe that the younger you get them started, the easier it will be for all concerned.

I would say go for it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Only one chance to make memories. You snooze, you lose.

Buy now.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I guess I can chime in since I have a 6 month old. I fist took her camping in the Outback at two months old. My little daddies girl is a relative easy baby. She sleeps good and doesn't wake up at night. That's the hardest part, night. You really can't walk around caring a baby trying to get her/him back to sleep. I know that's what worried us the most. During the day is easy. We have a porta-crib and we put it on the dinette. I feel that we don't get out enough. But, having a young family, I don't feel that we are as flexible as we used to be. I would say get it. I have a four year old that can't wait till I pull the TT into the drive way to load it up. He likes to wash and play in it. On the other hand, the wife and I will enjoy the peacefullness of the TT this weekend.

Beerman


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Only u can decide how much you would use it, but we really love ours.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Go for it, I have a 2 1/2 year old and love its. He even throws fits when we put it into the storage lot.

You will never get better memories than going camping and doing it in the Outback is the best way to go. Currently he sleeps with us but my next project is to make some rails for him to sleep in the bunk or on the fold-a-couch.

To me the memories are more then the price for the trips.

Lance


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I will also say yes, go for it. Your kids are young enough that you will have many incredible, unforgettable years of camping in the Outback before they never want to spend time with you (teen years). Obviously if you enjoy camping with a tent, well, this is even better. With a young child, having a bathroom at your campsite will be nice, and a nice warm place to go when it rains or is windy is crucial. Will you use it? That is up to you. We love camping and have done the tent thing, then to a pop up, and now we are on the 21RS, and love it. We are camping now more then we ever have, and we look forward to each trip. This TT is well made, versatile and extremely comfortable. I think you will love it. Go for it. Worst case you may wish to sell it in a year if it does not work out. Good thing is the Outbacks keep their value over time, unlike other manufacturers.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

My two boys under 5 love the trailer and always ask when are we going camping.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Rods








Go for it!








I know you will have fun 
Good Luck!!!!!!!

Willie


----------



## case_campers (Jul 12, 2006)

Husker92 said:


> My two boys under 5 love the trailer and always ask when are we going camping.


Another yes here. Been camping with our older two kids since they were 3 and 4. Youngest (20mos. old) was conceived in our Tow-Lite while camping at williamsburg, Va.







TMI I know, but it is true and a greaat memory. We just bought our 21rs and love it!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome rods to the Outback family
And congrats on the 21RS
The kids will enjoy the outback it will be one of the best memories they will have to enjoy later in life

Don


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

I would say go for it f you like to go camping. If you are worried about having a newborn you could wait until next camping season to go. Wait a month or two to buy the 21rs and you could possibly get a good deal on it, dealers are trying to move the 2006 models and reduce inventory before/during the winter months.
You will probably have more time to go camping while the kids are young, once they get old enough to get into summer sports, baseball/softball the time to go camping is reduced. My kids, 9 and 6 have always loved camping. We started in a popup and upgraded to the 23rs to extend the camping season so we could go more. Just my experience and thoughts.

Happy Camping


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

We have been camping with our kids since they were weeks old - all four seaons every year. One is now 16 the other will be 13 in a month and a half. We camp many times a year and they still love it


----------

